# newb: INTJ male. 5w4.



## brainbodybass (Sep 29, 2009)

hey everyone!

just joined this thing because..well, why the hell not. 

in the past several months, i've been quasi-geeking out on the personality typing/classification systems in conjunction with similar topics.

professional vocalist by trade...also certified fitness trainer...pisces/aries cuspian and enneagram 5w4 i believe. health nut, music junkie, slightly cynical, overly rational/logical. although, i don't believe it's possible to be TOO rational/logical (i'm sure others will disagree).

looking forward to a little bit of discourse!--

peace


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings brainbodybass and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum brainbodybass. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome love.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Greetings


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Glad you joined us. :happy:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

brainbodybass said:


> hey everyone!
> 
> just joined this thing because..well, why the hell not.
> 
> ...


Greetings brainbodybass! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I agree with your statements.:happy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to PC.
Come over to the SP side, we have Purple Nurples. :tongue:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to PC! :happy:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello brainbodybass, welcome to the site ^^ have fun here.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello there, friend  *waves*
Enjoy yourself here, we are glad to have you


----------

